# Can-Cut Frameless :)



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Been having a riot with my frameless hunting rigs. Today I decided to try to cut a can with one, and it worked quite well! 















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## petee_c (Jul 31, 2017)

Man, I could never shoot with windows behind my target.... I get some weird fork hits sometimes.

Nice shooting

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Fast can cut :thumbsup:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

petee_c said:


> Man, I could never shoot with windows behind my target.... I get some weird fork hits sometimes.
> 
> Nice shooting
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


It can cause a little stress sometimes, conversely it makes me reeeaaally focus. Lol! Thanks for watching!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> Fast can cut


Thanks mate! These bands are really sending a pill!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice shooting .. the joeydude rig!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Nice shooting .. the joeydude rig!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks & That's right my friend... JoeyDude 2 pouch rig all day! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting .. the joeydude rig!!
> ...


Man it's sweet huh!! Your shooting it well man !! Glad to see it ... I bet your frames aren't seeing much play anymore ! That's how I feel anyway! Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


It's really is sweet and thanks for the support I really appreciate it! And you're right my frames are kind of getting neglected other than my 2 favorites lol! It also makes sure I've got a SS with me at all times should I spot a critter or a can on my walks.

FRAMELESS IS THE PATH TO THE LIGHT! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice shooting man


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Mr Brooks said:


> Nice shooting man


Thanks my friend! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow! You are really going to town with that frameless shooting!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> Wow! You are really going to town with that frameless shooting!


Thank You man yeah I'm getting pretty into it, this setup is really quite powerful!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great shootn buddy! Can cut in four. Good deal just don't get a fork hit


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks man! & yeah those forks are sensitive I don't want to put a crack in on of them lol! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

great shootin'


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Man that is one smart cat in the background lol


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mostho said:


> great shootin'


Thanks my friend, can't wait to get your frame and I'll cut a can with it too!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> Man that is one smart cat in the background lol


Haha yes she is! Her name is Cocoa she's a rescue cat I love her dearly lol. I actually had some idiot on YouTube ask if she ran from the sound of marbles because I've shot her before. Absolutely NOT! Cats are very deft little hunters and they understand trajectory to some extent from the manner in which they move and hunt. My old barn cat Lynx used used to watch where the muzzle of my pellet gun went because he knew 9 times out of 10 when that gun came up, a pest bird came down LOL!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh yeah animals are super smart  I think the owner of A+ slingshot has some videos where his dog fetches his ammo after it falls to the ground, said he just started doing it on his own, too cool.


----------

